# Affordable boarding near Alexandria, VA



## Miznola (Feb 15, 2016)

We are in the process of purchasing a horse and need to find boarding for her (I think it is going to be the mare we are looking at). We are needing to work with a budget and need something accessible to Alexandria, VA. We can head over to Southern Maryland (Accoceek and surrounding area). We just need a reputable place with a riding facility. We are open to field board (with shelter) or stall boarding. Does anyone have a recommendation?? This is the final detail to figure out.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Don't know a specific place, but I sure would go over the bridge to southern MD….MUCH cheaper.


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoooo! What an expensive place to keep a horse! MD is most likely going to be cheaper. 
Good luck!!
I simply moved south! Well, it's not that simple for everyone. But it worked out for us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I don't know what the pricing is but I've heard pretty good things about Woodlawn Stables.

My sister-in-law lives in Annandale and drives all the way out to Luray for boarding so... Just wishing you good luck. There are nice places if you are willing to go south. The traffic is going to be your issue.... Have you already bought a house? Personally... Id rather commute then live in the city


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Never mind... I was just surfing the web and found this: Horseback riding, Woodlawn Stables Northern, VA Home

looks shady to me....


----------



## Miznola (Feb 15, 2016)

Yea..it is a bit of a challenge. No, we have not bought a home here yet. Thought about getting a Farmette, but that would involving us moving/relocating. Thank you all. As the weather will be starting to get better, we are even open to field boarding with a shelter as long as there is a riding arena.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Nothing in northern Virginia will be cheap, as land is at a premium and the boarding stables tend to cater to high end clientele. 

Southern Maryland would be a better idea, as it's a lot more rural. Still not going to be cheap though, as that area is pretty much a DC bedroom community anymore.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

I just moved AWAY from Alexandria in September lol! 

MD theres quite a few places but honestly the prices aren't THAT much better after you deal with the traffic to get there.

Woodlawn stables closed down  thats where I grew up riding!

Look into Lorton and Fairfax Station.
In Lorton theres Jarvis Stables ~500 a month full care with indoor/outdoor and AMAZING trails

Meadowood, which is next door to Jarvis kinda with full care and its a therapeutic riding center...they're like $700 a month though...

I've HEARD theres actually a smaller private barn literally next door to Jarvis thats $250-$300 a month I think? My old friend/co worker is boarding there now so I could get more info on it..again by amazing trails.

Then if you go into Fairfax Station you got lots of options, most popular being Oliver Stables but its $500 a month and YOU have to clean your own stall every day and provide grain...they do everything else, but kinda skimpy on hay in stalls but you can provide your own. Beautiful barn and very friendly people though indoor and outdoor ring.

Then theres tons of smaller barns in Fairfax Station too, a great website is Virginia Equestrian.com for boarding classifieds.


----------



## Miznola (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey, thanks! Can you send me the info on the small private barn near Jarvis?? That would be ideal to stay near Kingstowne, for sure!!


----------



## Miznola (Feb 15, 2016)

Could I get the name of the stable and any contact info? I would be very grateful!! 

Quote:
I've HEARD theres actually a smaller private barn literally next door to Jarvis thats $250-$300 a month I think? My old friend/co worker is boarding there now so I could get more info on it..again by amazing trails.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok the smaller private barn is actually a CO OP barn, so you have to help with barn chores/cleaning one or two days a week. Is that something you can do? My friend said if you're up for co-op I can forward you her number.


----------



## Miznola (Feb 15, 2016)

Yes, I am willing to consider it. I would just need to find times that would fit with my work schedule. I really appreciate it! Thank you!! 



evilamc said:


> Ok the smaller private barn is actually a CO OP barn, so you have to help with barn chores/cleaning one or two days a week. Is that something you can do? My friend said if you're up for co-op I can forward you her number.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Alright I PM'ed ya info.


----------



## naser (Dec 14, 2018)

*CO-OP barn*



evilamc said:


> Alright I PM'ed ya info.


Hey! WOW I'm joining this thread two years after it was made... talk about late to the party! Anyway I'm having the same problem trying to find an affordable boarding in the same area and would love to speak to the CO-OP barn. I do not mind doing chores during the week. Hope someones still active to help me out. Thanks


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

@evilamc - Just calling you out so you see this thread has new questions.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey! Sadly I don't think the co-op barn I used to board at still does boarding? The girl that managed it moved and the actual farm owner lives in FL. I've been gone from VA a little over 3 years now  There are a few good facebook groups for asking around for boarding though. If you need those you can message me?


----------



## naser (Dec 14, 2018)

evilamc said:


> Hey! Sadly I don't think the co-op barn I used to board at still does boarding? The girl that managed it moved and the actual farm owner lives in FL. I've been gone from VA a little over 3 years now  There are a few good facebook groups for asking around for boarding though. If you need those you can message me?


Will do! Thanks so such for getting back at me, I really appreciate it .


----------



## naser (Dec 14, 2018)

evilamc said:


> Hey! Sadly I don't think the co-op barn I used to board at still does boarding? The girl that managed it moved and the actual farm owner lives in FL. I've been gone from VA a little over 3 years now  There are a few good facebook groups for asking around for boarding though. If you need those you can message me?


Will do! Thanks so much for getting back at me, I really appreciate it .


----------

